# Cant get headset adjusted right.



## owenpga (Apr 16, 2019)

Recently took headset apart on trek top fuel 8 to get rid of creaking. layed everything out the way i uninstalled, cleaned and regreased and installed. When i tighten the top bold down so to recommend 4nm. the headset hardly moves. Can’t figure this out. Looked at manual and everything appears to be in the right order.


----------



## Slow & Steady (Nov 4, 2018)

it's too tight! Only tighten the top bolt until there is no movement in the headset. I've never heard of torquing it down with a torque spec before. Look on YouTube I guarantee there's a headset installation video on there that'll show you exactly how much torque to put on that top bolt.
That's to assume it's a threadless headset.


----------



## owenpga (Apr 16, 2019)

Its says 4nm right on the bolt.
Even when i tighten with regular allen key, it will go from to tight to to sloppy when I back the screw out 1/4 turn, there is no in between.
Ive taken plenty of headsets apart but cant figure this one out. Ive been on youtube


----------



## Slow & Steady (Nov 4, 2018)

owenpga said:


> Its says 4nm right on the bolt.
> Even when i tighten with regular allen key, it will go from to tight to to sloppy when I back the screw out 1/4 turn, there is no in between.
> Ive taken plenty of headsets apart but cant figure this one out. Ive been on youtube


I'm sure it does, my quote says "I've never heard of torquing it down with torque specs before". I've never torqued that bolt before, not to say others haven't.... I always tighten untill there is no play in the headset. If it's a new headset I have had to retighten after one or two rides but that's normal. If the bearings are in good condition and it's all put back properly and tightened down until there's no play or movement in the headset then you should be fine. You might want to look up a diagram to make sure your bearings are in properly and that everything else is installed the correct way. It only takes small increments of a turn on that bolt from there to be play to no play.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

One bearing installed upside down?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Got photos? We don't even know if we're talking about a threadless headset or an old school model, right?
Never had a thread with photos that I didn't appreciate them. Unless they're out of focus...
Where's the 4nm torque spec? On the stem?
=sParty


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Got photos? We don't even know if we're talking about a threadless headset or an old school model, right?
> Never had a thread with photos that I didn't appreciate them. Unless they're out of focus...
> Where's the 4nm torque spec? On the stem?
> =sParty


That's what I'm thinking, too - top cap torqued way too tight based on the stem bolt spec. Here's the best pic of a top cap I could find when googling top fuel headset.


----------



## alpinerider38 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd say it's pretty obvious that it's a threadless headset,as a trek top fuel has never had a treaded headset! Maybe you've installed a bearing upside down or miss arranged the sequence of washers and expanding washer! Could you post a picture of the parts?


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

https://www.sicklines.com/news-images/cane_creek_110_headset3.jpg


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

alpinerider38 said:


> I'd say it's pretty obvious that it's a threadless headset,as a trek top fuel has never had a treaded headset! Maybe you've installed a bearing upside down or miss arranged the sequence of washers and expanding washer! Could you post a picture of the parts?


No, No. Trek came out with a quill stem on the top fuel for 2021. It's their new Q47 stem standard. /s


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

Krapper2 said:


> No, No. Trek came out with a quill stem on the top fuel for 2021. It's their new Q47 stem standard. /s


This is not helpful.


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

The Knock Block head set have a little more going on then a regular headset. I have a couple treks and 4nm is basically bang on. If everything is stock I would say having to go less than 4nm indicates there might be something worth sorting out .

I would start by pulling it apart and laying it out on a bench top in a line with everything orientated the way you have it in the bike and sending us a photo would be a good start.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I have a Trek, too. Knock Block was the first thing I disabled. It's ridiculous -- a "solution" looking for a problem. Even worse, Knock Block is the manifestation of a dumb idea that could destroy your frame in a serious crash wherein the handlebar is over-rotated on the steering axis.
=sParty


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> I have a Trek, too. Knock Block was the first thing I disabled. It's ridiculous -- a "solution" looking for a problem. Even worse, Knock Block is the manifestation of a dumb idea that could destroy your frame in a serious crash wherein the handlebar is over-rotated on the steering axis.
> =sParty


Never heard about this before and just watched this.








Knock Block Headset Alternative (Easy & Simple)


A simplified knock block solution to blocking those knocks to your frame. No special stem or spacers or frame guard required.




www.firstcomponents.com




Now I have more one thing to worry about.😟


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

acer66 said:


> Never heard about this before and just watched this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO that system is an improvement over Trek's stock Knock Block but is, like Trek's ridiculous system, superfluous.
Between the three options discussed in this thread, my personal order of preference from least desirable to most desirable is:
Least: Trek's stock Knock Block
Nearly as bad as Trek: First Components Knock Block
Best: No Knock Block whatsoever
This is my opinion for my bikes. Others may love Knock Block -- obviously they can set their bikes up however they desire.
I'll do likewise.
=sParty


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, to worry about that is not on my list.
Just saw you your sig line for the first time, nice one.👍


----------

